# How to get rid of old support messages....



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I cannot send a support message on my app because all my old ones are still there, also what is the correct e mail address to get to support for a new issue. When I use just the uber support address it says not a good address and if I use their last response to me it has all my issues in that one e mail, any one understand what I'm saying?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Delete.
App.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Delete.
> App.


seriously? you mean delete and reinstall? won't I lose all my statements? I'd rather not take that chance


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

louvit said:


> seriously? you mean delete and reinstall? won't I lose all my statements? I'd rather not take that chance


Well,its totally your fault if you reinstall.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Well,its totally your fault if you reinstall.


oh you're trying to be funny, you are saying quit, you try it first and let me know how much you earned on your next payday.....lol.....j/k..(maybe)

I am one of the few that enjoy my 3-4 hours a day driving


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

louvit said:


> oh you're trying to be funny, you are saying quit, you try it first and let me know how much you earned on your next payday.....lol.....j/k..(maybe)
> 
> I am one of the few that enjoy my 3-4 hours a day driving


3 to 4 hours ? Hobbyist !


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 3 to 4 hours ? Hobbyist !


retired....


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Grand said:


> I don't understand why you are worried about OLD support messages. They have nothing to do with you creating NEW issue.
> 
> Uber now expects you to use the Help section inside the app. If you have a NEW concern then use the 'Report an issue' using the lower section of the screen.
> 
> ...


when I click on support message It goes right to the archive, there is no option to start a new message, see my screen shot that is what I get when I click on support message


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Grand said:


> I don't understand why you are worried about OLD support messages. They have nothing to do with you creating NEW issue.
> 
> Uber now expects you to use the Help section inside the app. If you have a NEW concern then use the 'Report an issue' using the lower section of the screen.
> 
> ...


Notice the difference in your Help screen and mine, your's has an option to report an issue...Mine does NOT. When I click on support messages it goes directly to the archive. No area to report a new issue.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

louvit
Go to Account > Help > Account & Payment > Change Account Settings > [scroll down to find this] "I have another account issue"

*HELP *screen








*Account & Payment *screen








*Change Account Setting *screen








"*I have another account issue*" screen (to ask for that rate increase)


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

DocT said:


> louvit
> Go to Account > Help > Account & Payment > Change Account Settings > [scroll down to find this] "I have another account issue"
> 
> *HELP *screen
> ...


Got it and found it, amazing that they hide it that way instead of just a quick send new message..

thanks a lot
Lou


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

louvit said:


> Got it and found it, amazing that they hide it that way instead of just a quick send new message..
> 
> thanks a lot
> Lou


It took me about 5 minutes to find it. 5 minutes is too long.

It's the year of the Driver.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

You'd think they would e mail us before or even when they make a change. When they changed the earnings page I flipped until I realized that I can still get the graph and hours for my ledger....How about changing the rider app to accept tips UBER and leave the driver app alone. Gas prices are crazy and then you ping me to drive 20 minutes to drive a pax 2 miles.....Yea I lost on them trips....


----------

